# Choctaw Mullet



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

East end of Choctawhatchee Bay is producing some fair mullet catches at the holes although I havn't been doing much fishing. On Oct 5. we got about 15 on gold hooks, but the guys snatching were getting much larger roe mullet. Had a report yesterday of a limit on Oct 12 of about half and half roe mullet. 

However, yesterday my gold hook instructor and I nailed 21, all on gold hooks. Snatched for 2 or 3 hours without a single fish being caught except bait fish. This was a perfect morning for fishing but the bite was so slow it took us 6 hours to nail the 21. 

The area was teeming with menhaden, LY's, and a few pin fish. Bait fish were a real nusance. There were thousands all around the boat most of the morning. You could see them a couple feet deep. 
There were 3 boats at the hole. One got nothing, one got 1 mullet, and we got 21. Some of ours had roe but they were not the big boys like a couple of week s ago. 

Snatching and gold hook fishing I bet we caught 40 to 50 bait fish. Tried bream fishing at the hole and all I caught were bait fish.

The river has been falliing all week. The current level predicted for next week is looking like good fishin

around Caryville and north.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Ima have to give the milton mullet hole a go soon. Did it years ago and really enjoyed it. Thanks fir the report - miss your pics


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Try'n Hard said:


> Ima have to give the milton mullet hole a go soon. Did it years ago and really enjoyed it. Thanks fir the report - miss your pics



Here is something to look at made a couple of weeks ago. Don't remember if I posted it or not






Mullet fishing can be a lot of fun if they are biting. It sure takes a lot of patients though if there is no bite or it's slow


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Took all morning....Nov 3*

It took all morning but a a buddy and I put 16 mullet in the box this morning using the gold hook method. Snatching didn't do squat. The bite was way off from the past several weeks. This was expected with the cold snap last night. The catch today was 2 roe mullet and the rest were silvers. From this the roe fish must have moved on out to the gulf to spwan. The bite has been really good for past couple of months but not every day. 


With the weather change it's time to get the crappie gear dusted off and get the minnow buckets and jig supply in good order. Next week there is a gathering of the Talquin guys and the word is the bite is improving. Will have to go see for myself.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Mullet have disappeared*

Last Saturday we had 16 jump in the boat, but two trips later was almost zilch. One for 1 trip, and a buddy got 2 on a trip. Hope this isn't an omen for Talquin trip tomorrow for few days. All this rain isn't going to make for comfortable fishing either.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

We hit em again this afternoon during the peak 'fishing time', and got two in two hours. Every other mullet fisherman is smarter than I. We were the only boat there. Time to put what energy I can muster into something else.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Squirrel season starts on the YRMA this Saturday. Probably the same for Choctawhatchee.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

billyb said:


> Squirrel season starts on the YRMA this Saturday. Probably the same for Choctawhatchee.


We will be up North of 20. First time in the woods this year for me. First time taking my son hunting as well. He said he wants to eat fish and squirrels at camp. 
We will be good on the squirrels but I cant catch a fish on the Choctawhatchee to save my life.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Yep. regular squirrel season just around the corner. I have been hunting on private land. Will miss the big one as will be at talquin. River rise here on the choctaw may make it difficult to walk in the woods.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Choctaw mullet*

With a day like today and 58 degree water who in their right mind would stay home in front of a TV. Not me! 28 Choctaw mullet in the box this afternoon. A few on a gold hook but majority on a snatch rod.

Red tide must have disappeared. Reports of good mullet fishing coming in along with specks and reds all over the east end of the bay.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Good Day*

Two boats at the mullet hole this morning...us and another. Both got our limit of 50. First time this year I have pushed myself to box a limit but we had it done by 9:30 o'clock. The other boat got 38 yesterday. I got 28 by myself last Saturday. No bait fish around to amount to anything, but there was a good crop of speck/red fishermen on the water today. They were catchin a few specks with an occasional keeper.


----------



## Bamasippi (Oct 17, 2018)

I hear a lot of people talking about mullet fishing... I’ve never tried it and don’t even know where any “mullet Holes” are.. anyone willing to teach me?


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

JB are you catching those fish at the hole you took me to? I haven't heard of any reports from Milton. I have been in the woods. Not seeing anything to shoot so I might go fishing.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Bamasippi said:


> I hear a lot of people talking about mullet fishing... I’ve never tried it and don’t even know where any “mullet Holes” are.. anyone willing to teach me?


I assume you live in Holt. Next spring when I start mullet fishing again in Milton I will give you a shout.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

billyb said:


> JB are you catching those fish at the hole you took me to? I haven't heard of any reports from Milton. I have been in the woods. Not seeing anything to shoot so I might go fishing.




PM sent


----------



## Bamasippi (Oct 17, 2018)

billyb said:


> Bamasippi said:
> 
> 
> > I hear a lot of people talking about mullet fishing... I’ve never tried it and don’t even know where any “mullet Holes” are.. anyone willing to teach me?
> ...





fishwalton said:


> billyb said:
> 
> 
> > JB are you catching those fish at the hole you took me to? I haven't heard of any reports from Milton. I have been in the woods. Not seeing anything to shoot so I might go fishing.
> ...


Next time I know I have a day off I’ll get up with you and see if our schedules line up


----------



## Bamasippi (Oct 17, 2018)

billyb said:


> Bamasippi said:
> 
> 
> > I hear a lot of people talking about mullet fishing... I’ve never tried it and don’t even know where any “mullet Holes” are.. anyone willing to teach me?
> ...


Sounds great brother!!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Cold andwind*

Uncomfortable on the bay this mornin.Cold and windy. Took 6 hours to put 9 mullet in the box. One with treble snatch hook and 8 with #6 gold hook.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Better today*

Better today, and we didn't get on the water until well after 9am. Too dang cold for early start. Beautiful day and the wind was not bad. Water temp 51. We put 49 mullet in the box, mostly with a size 6 & 8 gold hook.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Made a dry run today to check the water level and general conditions for a possible mullet trip tomorrow. Talked to two boats of anglers who came in early and neither had done squat mullet fising. One said this was his third trip without a fish. 
Stopped to visit a local commerical guy and he told me the mullet have moved out into the bay, and it will take a good cold snap to run them back into the creeks and rivers with moving and warmer water.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Is the mullet drought over?*

After three of four trips not catching enough mullet for a single meal I got 5 today at a Choctaw mullet hole. Not a lot, but I should have had a dozen. Broke line three times (6 lb.), some got off which is sort of unusual when using gold hook, and missed some good bites because I had too many poles in the water.
Fished 10:30 til 2:00.
Another boat got there at 9:00 and had the 'spot'. Left at 12:00 with 15. I forgot my anchor poles so had to stay put where I was and not move to the better spot. 

Did not see a mullet jump, but fish were showing in the side-scan all the time I was there. I'm still waiting to upgrade to a finder that will tell me what kind of fish I'm looking at.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*False alarm*

Catching 5 two days ago was not an indicator the mullet drought is over. Three hours today produced zero fish.


----------



## FLfishcatcher (Nov 26, 2018)

I caught 12 mullet at night off the shalimar bridge a few days ago.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

FLfishcatcher said:


> I caught 12 mullet at night off the shalimar bridge a few days ago.



That's a good mess for sure. What method do you use?


----------



## FLfishcatcher (Nov 26, 2018)

fishwalton-
i used my 10" net and waited near end of bridge under the light to see them. they were hard to see just a dark fish shaped shadow is all i saw. I usually see some there every time i go. just waiting for them takes patience.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Yesterday fished a mullet hole for a couple of hours and not a single bite. I was the only one there. At 1:30pm on a Saturday and no rigs in the parking lot means nothing is going on. That's really not unusual this time of year.


----------

